# 2.5g project!



## geoff c (May 29, 2011)

Hey everyone! just felt like posting some pics of my 2.5g project that i think has started to come together. Waiting for the stems to fill in the backround and i think it will be lookin pretty neat. 
things are growing alot better then I imagined with the coralife 12w T5 light and flourish excell for co2. 
Still have to get my pressurized tank filled to get that up and running. The place that fills tanks in town is open from 8 - 4:30 weekdays which is the same hours i work everyday so ill have to sneak out early sometime i guess.

Anyway, here"s what its lookin like tonight. and a cool shot of the betta!


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Nice tank and awesome betta got anymore shots of him?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful. I love small tanks - they're like little secret worlds.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the nano tanks too, they definitely make great Betta homes. Almost looks bigger than 2.5 g. Very nice looking tank & Betta.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks terrific! That's a great Betta too!


----------



## geoff c (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! ill try and get some more shots of the betta, he can be shy sometimes.
Im liking the nano tanks to, this is my first real attempt at one.


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

WOW Good things really do come in small packages! Great tank.

55g community tank
10g salamander tank
2-3g betta tank

owner of: The Bass Bowl
come check out my great site updated weekly!


----------



## geoff c (May 29, 2011)

Heres a couple more betta pics. I really like his color in the first posts picture, must have caught the light perfectly.


----------



## geoff c (May 29, 2011)

*Update!*

Hey everyone, just felt like posting a couple pics of my tank today. Its had some time to fill in a bit. I took out a plant that wasnt really growing for me and threw in a few stems of pink bacopa which is doin great. Hope you like it!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, looks absolutely wonderful. i'm having trouble with my small tanks, but it's nice to see someone doing so well. 

i love that last pic where your betta is curled up int he leaves of that plant. So adorable.

Very nice work


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW!

Awesome tank!!! I have a similar sized tank and tried to make it as pretty but failed miserably

co2 does wonders!


----------



## geoff c (May 29, 2011)

hey thanks alot for the comments 

Yea the co2 is amazing. I was doin pretty good with just excell when i started this tank, had steady growth and little algea issues but since the switch to pressurized co2 the growth is probly 3x faster and algea is all but gone.


----------

